# I dropped my newborn baby!!!!!!!!!!!



## misskaren2002 (Feb 4, 2013)

OMG i am so upset. I had my 4 week old baby in his mosses basket taking him from the house to the car and i tried putting the basket in the back of the car and the handle slipped and my newborn baby rolled out onto the pavement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He had lots of blankets on so he didn't hurt himself thank god! I am soooo stupid i cant believe that just happened...  I picked him up and cuddled him, checked him over and nothing has happened but i feel terrible! I put him in his car seat and am now home... I feel so bad i cant believe that just happened!


----------



## Rrrrrachel (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry that must've been so scary! Don't be too hard on yourself, things like that happen so fast! Lesson learned and no damage done, thank goodness!


----------



## hope81 (Feb 3, 2013)

oh my God! Poor you and little one. I would have cried my eyes out for hours.
Those things happen. Glad you are both ok.
What kind of car seat do you have?
I always keep the car seat in the house so its warm. I put her in there, strap her and then in the car carrying her in the car seat.


----------



## misskaren2002 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a newborn maxicosi car seat... I will never do that again! Next time i will take the baby from the house in the car seat!!!! I was taking him from his dads house and needed to take the basket home so instead of taking the baby out of the basket i just took the baby in the basket! Never again! lesson definately learned! I feel sooooooo bad seriously!


----------



## hope81 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hugs for you. I am sure you got more upset than he did.
I have the same car seat. I can barely carry her anymore as she is way to heavy now lol.


----------



## misskaren2002 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you so much. It is so difficult having a baby... I am so happy he is ok, i would never have forgiven myself if he was hurt...


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Big hugs to you!! That is a scary thing to have happen. I'm so glad he is fine. Babies are very resilient and i bet he has forgotten it by the time you started the car. I fell asleep nursing my DD when she was about two months and she rolled off my lap. I startled awake but somehow not only was she ok but still sleeping blissfully. I gotta tell you my heart stopped for a second! I also drove home from my MIL's house with DD in the carseat but not buckled in. I was beside myself despite it being a leisurely five minute drive. As parents we all make mistakes, it's just a fact of life. We live and learn and hopefully no one gets hurt in the meantime. We do our best for our kids and that's all anyone can do.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Aww! Glad he is OK. I think a lot of mamas have had some incident or another. With my second, I had her on the "my best friend" pillow and a friend was visiting. I got all excited talking to my friend and the baby went flipping off the pillow onto a hard book next to me on the bed. She cried, and my friend high-tailed it out of there. lol! But she was fine. I felt so careless. But stuff happens. We all are just doing our best. Hugs!


----------



## LaurensFaire (Jun 28, 2011)

*It really is okay, it happens a LOT.  I'm glad he's not hurt, but seriously it does happen quite often. I always thought it made me feel better to know I wasn't the only person something had happened to like that. *


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to motherhood.


----------



## MrsGregory (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeah, although I am still that mother with our family doctor (Sweet merciful Mother I owe his nurse some flowers... with cruise tickets attached!), and the first time mine hit the floor I was on that phone before she was done crying, and I am fairly certain I was in a register only dogs could hear. It does happen. I am finally starting to feel like a real mother because now when I hear the sound of skull + hard surface, I announce "Well, that was a skull." as I move, but not run, towards Little Miss.

What I'm saying is, I'm sorry that happened, of course be careful with yourself and with him, and we've all been there. It gets better. Well... they get bigger and start "dropping" themselves. It's exciting! Hang in there. Make sure you have people that are there for you.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Sweetie, it wasn't the last time you'll accidentally hurt him, I promise. It's ok and don't believe anyone who says they never hurt their baby


----------



## Sunflower80 (Feb 11, 2013)

We've all been there! It's such a shock and you replay it over and over but your baby was fine and all's ok. They are remarkably resilient and before you know it he'll be flinging himself around.

When my daughter had a wobbly tooth once, I was helping her take her jumper off and it was stuck so I just yanked it. She screamed and her tooth went flying across the room, the jumper had been caught on it and just pulled it out, blood everywhere. She's 12 now and still tells people about the time mommy pulled her tooth out.


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations on going 4 weeks without an accident! 

Being a mom to a baby is a very demanding job and a logistical nightmare, especially when leaving the house... We've all been there.

When I see things like that happen, I feel worse for the mom than the baby... babies don't even know what happened and the moms are completely traumatized.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll never forget - i was carrying my first when she was brand new and banged her head into my kitchen door by accident. I think I may have hit her soft spot! She cried and I felt horrible but no harm done. Glad he is ok and lesson learned. But don't be too hard on yourself mama.

Cindy


----------



## mamatoabirdie (Dec 8, 2012)

this will not be the last time 

it happens to everyone at some point or another. please be gentle with yourself.

just wait until your lo starts crawling/pulling up/walking and you will become veeeery familiar with the sound of *THUMP* followed by a cry.

or wait until you have more and you will start to think that babies are born so tough simply because siblings exist.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

I remember I dropped DD when she was a young babe still. I felt *so* bad! I still feel a little shaken up if I think about it, but not terrible like I used to. (And DD is 7.) It happens to the best of us.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Lugging a car seat around can be really tough on your body.

You don't have to carry your baby *in* anything. You can just carry the baby. If you have stuff to put in the car (Moses basket, diaper bag, etc), you could ask someone to help you load the car or make more than one trip yourself.


----------



## rachael25 (Sep 19, 2013)

This morning my 3 mo old was in the car seat and it was clicked into the stroller. I unbuckled her and went to take the car seat out of the stroller and next thing I know my baby was lying on the garage floor...concrete! She was flat on her back. I scooped her up and was crying harder than she was. I quickly brought her inside and looked her over. Within 5 minutes she was smiling and acting normal. I was in much worse shape than she was. I ended up bringing her to the Peditrician for peace of mind. Thank GOD she was ok and only has a tiny red mark on her head. I feel awful though and can't get the vision of her lying there on the ground out of my head. From now on I will never take the car seat out of the stroller without her strapped in. I still don't know how she fell out with me standing right there over her. Things can happen so quickly!!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Oh wow, glad she is OK.


----------



## michelleepotter (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh, poor mama! It happens to the best of us, I promise!

When my first baby was 3 months old, I left him on the bed for just a second and he rolled over for the very first time -- right off the bed. I was convinced he must have hit his head on the night stand on the way down, too, although I can't remember why I thought that. I FREAKED. I called my grandfather (who was a former football coach, and therefore knows quite a bit about head injuries). He proclaimed DS to be perfectly fine, but I still insisted on taking him to the pediatrician, who also proclaimed DS to be perfectly fine. He's 11 now, and a totally healthy, gifted child.

Another time, when my oldest DD was 5, she and I were napping on the couch together and... I don't know if I was having a nightmare, or I had a leg spasm, or what, but I seriously _kicked her off the couch in my sleep!_ My leg just shot out and she went flying! I felt so horrible! She cried for a second, and then laughed because she couldn't believe that happened! She still laughs at me about that.


----------



## rachael25 (Sep 19, 2013)

Aww thank u thank u for making me feel better! It's so comforting to know I'm not alone. I can't get the image of her lying on the ground out of my head. It's only been a day though so it will get better. She has no scratches or swelling on her head. It's amazing! God definitely cushions our babies falls


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

My partner dropped our son when he was about that age. He was bending down with the baby in a cradle hold to get something off the ground and somehow the baby rolled right off of his arm and fell about three feet! We were both terrified and my partner was REALLY upset but he seems to be ok so I think this sort of thing just happens.


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phathui5*
> 
> Lugging a car seat around can be really tough on your body.
> 
> You don't have to carry your baby *in* anything. You can just carry the baby. If you have stuff to put in the car (Moses basket, diaper bag, etc), you could ask someone to help you load the car or make more than one trip yourself.


She wasn't lugging a car seat around (though I agree with you on that philosophy) and what happened was pretty typical albeit frightening. I don't think she needs your advice on how to carry her baby. I am sure that she is a wonderful mother who has done something that many of other wonderful mothers have done. This is a post that needs encouragement, support and similar stories to back up the fact that she is a good mother and what happened has happened to many others on here.


----------



## verdant (Apr 8, 2013)

I completely understand what you mean. I recently dropped my baby too about 3 ft- on the floor he went and hit his head. There was no concussion, bleeding or cerebral spinal fluid leaking from his ears, eyes or nose and no projectile vomiting. We were terrified and rushed to ER where we found out he was ok. I watched him for days to ensure there was no subacute hemorrhaging but scariest day of my life.


----------



## erinmattsmom88 (Oct 28, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookAMH*
> 
> Welcome to motherhood.












Yep, exactly!!!!!


----------



## erinmattsmom88 (Oct 28, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rachael25*
> 
> Aww thank u thank u for making me feel better! *It's so comforting to know I'm not alone*. I can't get the image of her lying on the ground out of my head. It's only been a day though so it will get better. She has no scratches or swelling on her head. It's amazing! God definitely cushions our babies falls


You are definitely not alone!!!!


----------



## rachael25 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you! It's very comforting knowing that others have had similar experiences! 💛


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

*hugs* mama


----------



## littlemissmagan (Mar 26, 2015)

*NICU nurse dropped premature 2 week old*

My aunt just had her baby girl 2 weeks ago and she had already been in the NICU for her first two weeks because she was premature, she was supposed to come home today and my aunt gets a call this morning that one of the nurses had dropped her daughter. The hospital didn't even do any CT scans or anything until my aunt demanded them to. They did make the nurse take a drug test and suspended her until the results come back but still, she was sitting in a chair holding the baby and reached for something and dropped her... I was just wondering from other mothers..what would you do? Would you sue the hospital?


----------



## SurvivalDad (Mar 9, 2015)

You would have to prove damages even if you won the suit. (I'm no Dr.) That might prove to be difficult unless the injuries caused serious visual damage. That 's assuming you could win the case. The legal system can be shady somtimes.


----------



## MomOfJedi (Mar 21, 2015)

A month ago my LO slid down his stoller and fell on the ground. I certainly cried more than he did.


----------



## MeltCandy88 (Jul 1, 2014)

A good friend of mine had a child about seven months ago. My friend is older than I am by about 15 years, and I asked her what advice she could give that might come in handy when I finally have kids. I joked that I know you shouldn't drop the baby and with the most serious look on her face she says to me "oh, you will drop the baby."

All babies fall at some point. Hugs, mama, glad that your baby is ok!


----------



## lindy177 (Mar 21, 2015)

Omg don't tell dad. What he doesn't know won't hurt him. Just forget it ever happened. lol


----------



## RexxyChris (Mar 24, 2015)

I was dropped on my head as a child. It was from my aunts lap to the floor. I dont know how i survived but i survived. I dont know the details of my fall but this is what i was told.


----------



## Ria92 (Mar 17, 2015)

just take extra care next time to avoid it from happening again. Thank god baby is ok.


----------

